
The SEC Has Set It’s Sights on Cryptocurrency Exchanges - js7745
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/the-sec-has-set-its-sights-on-cryptocurrency-exchanges_us_59c2ae9be4b0c87def8834ab
======
gok
“It is sights”

~~~
DrScump
Wow. The _HuffPost editor_ made that error, and the submitter merely repeated
it.

